# C2MNT Cosmonaut V2 24MM RDA



## CTRiaan (9/10/19)

https://www.districtf5ve.com/products/c2mnt-cosmonaut-v2-24mm-rda

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (9/10/19)

Thanks @CTRiaan 
Wasnt the version 1 of this quite highly rated?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (9/10/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @CTRiaan
> Wasnt the version 1 of this quite highly rated?


Yes, but then they bombed with the Layercake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (10/10/19)

I’m very keen on this, I’ve been following the teasers on Instagram and it really looks like a great atty

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Muchis (10/10/19)

The V1 was absolutely amazing... Crazy deck where you can go wild! I regret selling mine. Putting my name down for this one

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willi (11/10/19)

I love mine And they’ve added so much that I would’ve added as a con. You had the goon or csmnt people and I still daily my csmnt but goon is in a box somewhere. 

I am def putting my name down for this also

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danman110 (18/10/19)

They are already available at voodoo vapour!! 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Willi (21/10/19)

Danman110 said:


> They are already available at voodoo vapour!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk




Yes yes they are, it’s one pretty thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willi (21/10/19)

View attachment 180834


----------



## CTRiaan (21/10/19)

@Willi, how is it?


----------



## Willi (21/10/19)

To 


CTRiaan said:


> @Willi, how is it?


early to tell
But if you had the og and have a shawty cap. Would say between the two so far

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willi (21/11/19)

So a little update now that I’ve had time to compare with the og csmnt to the v2. The little updates to has earned it enough of a title for a v2.
All those little things do add up. 

It keeps the things I loved with the air flow (given the first build I did put in had a whistle but just positioned them a little inner and fixed it). 
The little well doesn’t make a difference to juice capacity but tucking in the wicks is so much easier, as well as the screws. It is like a csmnt 1 with training wheels.

the flavor I will stand by what I said and it’s like the og with a shawty cap because the coils are so close. 

I have even decided to sell my og because I like it better and I’m reducing all my vape gear. 
And again the quality is so good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/11/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @CTRiaan
> Wasnt the version 1 of this quite highly rated?


Yes but then the follow up The Layercake i found very average!


----------



## Willi (21/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Yes but then the follow up The Layercake i found very average!



The layercake was only good at one thing and that was flavor. Had to have a small build in it and then it was nice. But the juice capacity and heat it generated was intolerable. I guess it had a nice drip tip


----------



## Timwis (21/11/19)

Willi said:


> The layercake was only good at one thing and that was flavor. Had to have a small build in it and then it was nice. But the juice capacity and heat it generated was intolerable. I guess it had a nice drip tip


I reviewed it and i believe pretty much agreed with you 100% but my review is on here anyway. The drip tip was very nice but not fit for purpose as my lips were melting needed to test it with much higher profile delrin drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

